# Indian Lake Catfish



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Looking to target big channels from shore at Indian Lake this summer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Late summer they will push in towards the banks and onto shallow flats making bank fishing easier. Cut shad is always first choice because of the oils but bluegill will do just fine. For the hotter portion of the summer look for pools or channels off the edges of flats, get on an accessible point and fish 45 degrees to either side of it.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Either spot circled would be my primary points of interest. Try to fish transition zones between shallow and deep water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If it's anything like buckeye-Wind blown rocks hold them all year... 
Good luck,also consider Indians flathead population. Might wanna use some big live bait to


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Channelcats running amok this year. 50°-65° water temps and they're tearing the heck out of my crank trebles. Tossed back a couple of 5 pounders already and tons of 2-3 pounders.

Another area to bank fish is around pew island-cranetown. Also oldfield beach.There's a rock point on the north and south of oldfield beach. I used to troll those areas but the channelcats would chase me out.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Ive only fished indian lake a couple times for cats and have never done great. Hoping to focus more on them this summer. I typically use cut or live bluegill as bait


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Cutshad is the bait to use! cats are my main target up there. Fish it for the next couple weeks, the feed bag is on because they are to start going into spawn soon. Plus all this rain gets em festered up.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Camped at the state park the past 2 days and caught these 4 channels. 18", 20", 21", and 23". The 23 inch cat weighed in at about 4.5lbs. We took saugmon's advice and fished around Pew Island/Cranetown. The 23 inch cat was caught by the bridge at Moundwood. We used cut shad on slip sinker rigs. We were hoping to get some bigger channels (around 30inches) or possibly a flattie so the trip was somewhat disappointing


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't ripped into a flathead yet this year. Approx 1 year ago,I had 3 hooked in a 20 min span. Lost 2 but did land 1 of the 3. They are a freaking battle and nothing compares to their fight.


----------

